# 20 de janeiro a bela sanabria



## marysilva_21 (24 Jan 2008 às 12:19)

20 de janeiro a bela sanabria c neve!!! embora so na montanha a neva tao desejada fez com o k dia fosse muito divertido!!! 
todos os k nunca tinham la estado se renderam a beleza deste sitio!!!


----------



## Fil (24 Jan 2008 às 22:58)

Então e não tiraste umas fotos para o pessoal poder ver também?


----------



## marysilva_21 (29 Jan 2008 às 11:27)

aki estao as fotos


----------



## iceworld (29 Jan 2008 às 14:49)

marysilva_21 disse:


> aki estao as fotos



Obrigado pelas fotos  desse sítio mítico !!


----------



## Dan (29 Jan 2008 às 15:18)

marysilva_21 disse:


>



Muito bonito


----------



## Brigantia (29 Jan 2008 às 22:04)

iceworld disse:


> Obrigado pelas fotos  desse sítio mítico !!



É mesmo um sítio mítico 
Boas fotos *marysilva_21 *


----------

